# New Dining Tray



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

This gives you an idea of the arrangement size.


----------



## de-nagorg (Feb 23, 2014)

Good use of recycled material.

I applaud your ingenuity, using something that most toss out.


ED


----------



## dd57chevy (Jun 21, 2015)

Looks very nice . You are talented !


----------



## melving.crane (Dec 28, 2015)

Very good work! Creating such nice show pieces with wasted woods really need very creative mind to think out. You've great talent indeed.


----------



## WhatRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

wow, that came out great..an artistic eye is always good to have..you can see a final use for what most consider junk or garbage..nice save!!!


----------

